# Good Morning



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

What I am greeted with every morning ....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture, love it.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Unquestionably the best alarm clock on the market! Wonderful picture.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Unquestionably the best alarm clock on the market! Wonderful picture.
> 
> 
> Pete & Woody


Most definitely! LOVE this pic!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Another golden retriever alarm clock. They work amazingly well and require no battery back-up. 
Great picture.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

What a wonderful vision to wake up to.


----------

